# ★ GAME RECOMMENDATION ★ Star Quiz



## unickpark (Jul 17, 2013)

★ GAME RECOMMENDATION ★ Star Quiz

Hi guys~

I would like to recommend a simple but funny game. Its name is "Star Quiz".

You have to guess your favorite celebrities: singers, actors, sports stars, and much more.

Here is the Google Play link:

http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.unickpark.starquizenglish


----------

